# transfert de photos iPhone vers iMac



## balboa09e06 (31 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
j'ai voulu transférer mes photos, par câble, mais je n'ai que qlqs photos qui sont passées sur l'ordi et de façon aléatoire ,des anciennes et des recentes et seulement une quinzaines sur plus de 500..je n'utilise pas iCloud, sauf peut etre à l'insu de mon plein grée; quelle pourrait etre la solution?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
depuis réglage, mon flux de photos.
dès que je suis sur le meme réseau wifi mes photos sont automatiquement transférées sur mon mac. Sans passer par un câble.


----------



## balboa09e06 (31 Juillet 2021)

Dans l'absolu sans doute, mais la ça ne fonctionne pas ainsi...les 17 photos ont été prises parmi les 500,a priori au hasard.
les deux appareils se reconnaissent bien en Bluetooth également; il doit manquer un réglage ...


----------



## Sud083 (31 Juillet 2021)

AirDrop ou Transfert d’images ça ne marche pas ?
Les photos qui n’ont pas été transférés sur l’ordinateur sont elles bien stockés sur l’iPhone ou alors sur iCloud et affichés sur l’iPhone ?


----------

